# One For Dapper



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Finally managed to find a bracelet that seems to suit it Alan....

*Pobeda (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602 c1990`s*










Another rushed crap picture









It is difficult to photograph without getting loads of reflections and the irridescent blue/purple dial dosen`t show up well


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Finally managed to find a bracelet that seems to suit it Alan....
> 
> *Pobeda (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602 c1990`s*
> 
> ...


Excellent, Mac - the bracelet looks great









I do love that dial.

The markers remind me of the symbols in the Luc Besson film 'Fifth Element'.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking great!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, it is a rather unusual & nice looking combo, not bad for Â£17


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve managed to take a better photo this morning









*Pobeda (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602 c1990`s*










I still can`t catch the colour of the dial as well as I`d like but it`s the same old reflection problem, I really must get a white bin


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

luvverly mac, they go together really well









john.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I thought Mac's looked so good on a bracelet I'd have a go. Eventually found one that fits me and the watch:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> I thought Mac's looked so good on a bracelet I'd have a go. Eventually found one that fits me and the watch:


Well done Alan . I never thought I'd see a picture of a "classy" looking Pob







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> I thought Mac's looked so good on a bracelet I'd have a go. Eventually found one that fits me and the watch:


Looking Good Alan,well done











raketakat said:


> Well done Alan . I never thought I'd see a picture of a "classy" looking Pob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying mine isn`t classy looking Ian?






























*Pobeda (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602 c1990`s*


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Alan . I never thought I'd see a picture of a "classy" looking Pob
> ...


 Oh bloody hell. I've put my foot in it again have I














.

Yes Mac, yours is a sweetie pie too














.

You watch people are just too sensitive














.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Oh bloody hell. I've put my foot in it again have I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah its just Pobeda people that are sensitive...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh bloody hell. I've put my foot in it again have I
> ...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I think this one's got a bit of 'class' too  Great dial, especially the sub seconds:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> I think this one's got a bit of 'class' too  Great dial, especially the sub seconds:


Plenty going on there to engage the eye Alan  . Another nice one







.

Are you determined to improve the image of the modern Pob







?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> I think this one's got a bit of 'class' too  Great dial, especially the sub seconds:


That must be one of the nicest looking modern Pobedas I`ve seen Alan.


----------

